# [SOLVED] e system - Audio/Video Drivers 4113



## mowax (Apr 8, 2009)

Good morning, 

i found this web site due to having been giving an E system Laptop 4113, i installed a fresh copy of Xp and then suffered trying to find drivers for the Ethernet and the wireless and all that, then the one that stumped me was the sound and the video. 

So any way i installed windows XP home edition and to my surprise it found all the drivers apart from 

Audio - 
Video (think it's sis or some thing) 

Rang the tech guys and they said that the recovery CD that I'm trying to use is not the right one and I'll have to spend £40.00 quid with them to get it the correct one, some thing to do with the drive partition missing. 

if i can get the audio working and the video that will be it sussed, any ideas, as I've been trying to get them working for the past week now and have tried the tech guys web site etc.....

Thanks


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: e system - Audio/Video Drivers 4113*

Please get Device Instance ID of the devices in question (right click on the device, select Properties, click on DETAILS tab) and include them in your post.


----------



## mowax (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: e system - Audio/Video Drivers 4113*

hey, thanks for getting back to me. 

Ok i decided i'd start again and installed windows home edition (as i'd tried pro) and home is what the sticker is on about underneath the machine. 

So it's pretty much all there except the sound.....still can't get it to work. 

This is the latest screen shots. 

Think the sound could be a pci device? 

Thanks again.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: e system - Audio/Video Drivers 4113*

Try this: http://america.giga-byte.com/FileList/Driver/motherboard_driver_audio_realtek_azalia.exe

or this:
http://www.techspot.com/drivers/driver/file/download/9662/


----------



## mowax (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: e system - Audio/Video Drivers 4113*

top man! thank you so much that's worked a treat that! 

Cheers again !


----------

